# 30 Jahre alte Festplatte durch neue ersetzen



## vollmi (20 März 2009)

Hi zusammen

Ich habe hier noch TI GA-90 Systeme die uralte Magnetic Peripherals Inc. Festplatten eingebaut haben 38 Megabyte gross.

Die Festplatte ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie eine Western Digital ST-251, also mit Printanschluss statt mit den normalen IDE Steckanschlüssen (wie die alten Floppydrives).

Kennt jemand adapter mit denen man neuere Festplatten an die alten Controller adaptieren kann? Möglichst mit den alten Heads Cylinders etc.

mfG René


----------



## Larry Laffer (20 März 2009)

Hallo,
so wie ich das sehe willst du eine neue(IDE-)Festplatte an einen MFM-Controller anschliessen - das wird wohl nichts ...

Um an eine funktionierende MFM-Festplatte zu kommen würde ich es mal im Nixdorf-Museum oder im Deutschen Museum versuchen ... 

Wahrscheinlich kannst du in den Rechner auch keinen anderen Controller einbauen, weil das BIOS das nicht unterstützt ... ich halte es bei dem Alter auch für extrem fragwürdig, ob das noch Sinn macht.

Gruß
LL


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2009)

Da müsste man erstmal einen anderen Controller haben 

Naja ich hab jetzt mal die letzte ErsatzHarddisk neu aufgesetzt. Naja und Sinn ist relativ. Das Teil überwacht immerhin einen ziemlich grossen Strassenabschnitt. Ist zwar in Ablöse begriffen. Aber das zieht sich halt.

mfG René


----------



## JesperMP (20 März 2009)

Uralte Festplatte. Dann ist der PC auch ohne USB oder Ethernet.
Aber mit Laplink o.ä. kannst Du über ein Nachmittag die Daten aus den Festplatte holen.


----------



## vollmi (20 März 2009)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Uralte Festplatte. Dann ist der PC auch ohne USB oder Ethernet.
> Aber mit Laplink o.ä. kannst Du über ein Nachmittag die Daten aus den Festplatte holen.



Das ist kein IBM kompatibler PC.

Texas Instrumens 990 keine BIOS oder sowas. Bedient wird über Terminal etc.

Aber ich hab natürlich Backups auf Bändern.

mfG René


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 März 2009)

vollmi schrieb:


> ...
> Die Festplatte ist ähnlich aufgebaut wie eine Western Digital ST-251, also mit Printanschluss statt mit den normalen IDE Steckanschlüssen (wie die alten Floppydrives)....



Hallo, ich kann Dir zum eigentlichen Problem wenig sagen, aber die ST-251 ware von Seagate und ist vermutlich 1989 auf den Markt gekommen, also
vor 20 Jahren. Vielleicht haben die *Datenretter* oder *Ontrack* noch Zugriff 
auf solche alte Platten.


----------



## mariob (20 März 2009)

Hallo,
schau mal hier:http://www.robotrontechnik.de/
Im Forum tummeln sich da sehr kompetente und ein wenig masochistische Leute, die sich mit genau diesen Problemen auseinandersetzen. Wichtig sind sie trotzdem, das Zeug ist ein Teil unserer Kultur, einfach mal anmelden, da bekommst Du sehr sicher geholfen. Ich dachte da letztens sogar was von Flash Karten gelesen zu haben, mit denen da experimentiert wurde.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 März 2009)

Hallo,

schon in der Bucht geschaut: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120394102119

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140307923042

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290304009858


----------



## maxi (21 März 2009)

Hallo,

vielleicht ist es hilfreich.



Kannst du den PC evtl unter Linux emulieren?
Dann kannst du einen neuen Rechner, aber mit der alten HW und OS benutzen. Habe ich vor einiger Zeit mal mit einen alten Atari gemacht.


----------



## pvbrowser (29 März 2009)

Wenn es keine Möglichkeit gibt das Ganze auf neuer Hardware innerhalb
- einer virtuellen Maschine
- einem Emulator
laufen zu lassen,

dann wirst Du wohl wirklich beim Museum anfragen müssen.


----------

